# Aquisitions this past week



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

This, beyond any shadow of a doubt, has been my finest week of cigar acquisitions.

We have:

Foreground, left to right:

The results of 3 Birthday Bombs
A 5er of Trinidad Maduro Toros
A 5er of Trinidad Maduro Torpedos

Center Stage, left to right:

A 5er of RP 1990 Torpedos
A 5er of Padron 3000s
An Oliva ashtray (came with the box of smokes above it)
A 5er of RP Edge Perfectos
19 VSG Illusions
2 5ers of CT Virtuoso Crescendos
A bundle of Indian Tabac Robustos, 10 Maduro and 10 Natural (not the best smoke, but well worth the $29 price tag)

Background, left to right:

A bundle of El Mejor Espresso consisting of 5 each of Robusto, Toro, Torpedo and Churchill
Box of 36 Oliva Ser "V" Lanceros
Box of 10 LFD Double Ligero Chisels

I'm also waiting on 10 Joya de Nicaruaga Antano Consuls and another 18 Oliva "V" Lanceros.

Me thinks I've pretty well blown my cigar budget for a while.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome pick up!!! Shame about the budget, im sure you'll find money for another purchase soon enough :lol: I always do!! :lol:


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow....not a bad week....:biggrin:...........enjoy


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

YES Serie V lanceros! One of my favorites. Good choice ma man! Damn LFD chisels too? makin me drool! LOL

Nice pick ups!

Deuce


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice. All those look tasty.


----------



## madmartigan1340-cl (Sep 10, 2007)

I just bought a box of V lanceros this week too. Man they are good. I smoked one at lunch and it almost made me take a nap. I love that they come in a box of 36...awesome.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

That is sick. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Holy Molly Canolli! Thats a nice set up! I recently bought a box of Oliva Serie V from a B&M but it didnt come with that sweet ashtray!!!!!! Wish it did!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*this kid is not messing around!*


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That's a damn fine stash:dribble:


----------



## madmartigan1340-cl (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah where did you pick up the box of oliva v?


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Man thats one hell of a pickup!!!!!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice week!!! As for the low budget- you will just have to trade some.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Well Well man what a haul Congrats, I just picked up some chisels as well in Kansas City. Enjoy them all. Flint


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

The Ser V Lanceros were bought at the Cigar International Super Store just east of Allentown PA. I don't know if the ash tray is a promotion put on by them or by Oliva.

FWIW, that was THE ONLY box of Oliva V in the store. Dude said they just can't get 'em.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

All fine sticks!!!!!:dribble:


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like you bought a whole B&M. Lol.


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Chewer D-cl (Jan 14, 2008)

I want to say congrats...yet I can't help but, be a little green with envy!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Good thing you blew your January budget and today is February 1st!! :biggrin:


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm lookin for a box of those Oliva V as well!! Can't find 'em anywhere. If someone knows of any, please let me know!!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh yeah... thats a damn fine stash you got goin on there bro!!!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

"Me thinks I've pretty well blown my cigar budget for a while"


Yeah! My wife would put me on cigar purchase restriction for a month! That is one serious purchase!

Very nice.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

wow. that is seriously SICK!!! enjoy. i know i would :biggrin:


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Sea Jay said:


> "Me thinks I've pretty well blown my cigar budget for a while"


Budgets? Budgets, we don't need no stinkin budgets


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

It is a slippery slope. Let us know what you think of the El Mejor. That is kind of my staple.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That's one helluva week! Well done indeed. I need an increase in my cigar budget!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

great pickup


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

wow that was sexy.. I need a smoke.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Holy hell you need counseling... or a smoking buddy! give me a ringy ding on tha telly sometime! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Thats quite a haul sir...looks like you need a new house.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

In the words of my dear departed fajah, you sure are one lucky bastard!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Sweet! That ought to hold you for a week or twelve...


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Sweet jebus that's the mother load.
I want one of those Oliva ashtrays.


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

So do you have to buy an other humidor to keep them in.


----------

